# Just Purchased 2001 Maxima Need Parts Suggestions



## rowekmr (Nov 8, 2014)

Hello
Just drove home a 01 with 130K on odometer (might have more). The Check Engine Light is on with codes P1320, P0320 and P0440. I did some research and it seems the first 2 codes point to a bad coil and the last code possibly a fuel cap or leak in EVAP system. Where do you by OEM parts at discount? For brakes are local part counter store brake pads and rotors adequate for just a daily driver? I watched some youtube videos on changing pads/rotors and it seems pretty straight forward for this car but are there any suggestions for me?

Thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

P0440 is a leak code for the evaporative emissions system. A bad gas cap vent "could" cause this code and many people do just that, but I've found gas cap failures to be pretty rare. A bad vent control valve, which is bolted to the back of the evaporative emissions canister on the left side, rear, of the vehicle, is a lot more common failure and cause for the code. The valve tends to stick and Nissan has update it a couple of times. That said, there are a lot of things that can cause this code, including but not limited to a split or disconnected vacuum hose in the evap system, a leaking fuel sender "O" ring, faulty purge valve or pressure sensor, shorted or broken wire, etc. Best way to test the system is with a scantool and a smoke machine. 

P0320 is a crank angle sensor code, which most like is due to a bad crank sensor, but could also be a circuit issue.

P1320 is often set by a bad coil pack, but there are six of them and without a specific cylinder misfire code to go with it, it can be difficult to determine which one is bad unless it is completely dead and constantly misfiring. This code could also be caused by a circuit issue, as well. With any code, just replacing parts is shooting in the dark. You take a chance of spending money on parts that may not fix the problem. That's the reason Nissan makes service manuals and auto techs have assorted tools so the code can lead them to the proper diagnostic procedure, which will hopefully let them isolate the cause to one thing. 

For ignition and evap parts, I would go with genuine Nissan. Best place I've found as far as prices is: 1st AAA Nissan Parts Store

Brakes are pretty straight forward, and auto parts store parts are fine if they are quality parts. Cheap, low quality rotors can warp easily. Low quality pads can cause excessive dust and squeak. For Nissans, I use Akebono Pro ACT Ceramic pads, which come with hardware and shims. Akebono is an oem supplier of brakes to Nissan. Raybestos Professional Series Ceramics are also very good. For rotors, I've had good success with Raybestos Professional Series and Wagner. I usually get my aftermarket parts at RockAuto Parts Catalog. You can get a 5% discount code with a quick Google search.


----------



## rowekmr (Nov 8, 2014)

I am sorry the 2nd code is P0302. When I did a google search for the first 2 codes I mainly came up with threads on replacing coils and a Nissan TSB that addressed those codes with checking coil harnesses first then replacing coil if harness was good. The Evaporative emission code search wasn't as definitive. I think I ran across vent control valve on youtube I just wondered about the gas cap because I had a similar code come up on a 03 Lincoln Navigator and the gas cap solved it.
I really appreciate your response. I try not to throw parts at vehicles and definitely don't want to pay a dealer to do the same. As I said this is my first Nissan so I am trying to learn all I can to get it running right and to assist the dealer or import shop who will do any work necessary.



smj999smj said:


> P0440 is a leak code for the evaporative emissions system. A bad gas cap vent "could" cause this code and many people do just that, but I've found gas cap failures to be pretty rare. A bad vent control valve, which is bolted to the back of the evaporative emissions canister on the left side, rear, of the vehicle, is a lot more common failure and cause for the code. The valve tends to stick and Nissan has update it a couple of times. That said, there are a lot of things that can cause this code, including but not limited to a split or disconnected vacuum hose in the evap system, a leaking fuel sender "O" ring, faulty purge valve or pressure sensor, shorted or broken wire, etc. Best way to test the system is with a scantool and a smoke machine.
> 
> P0320 is a crank angle sensor code, which most like is due to a bad crank sensor, but could also be a circuit issue.
> 
> ...


----------



## rowekmr (Nov 8, 2014)

Is this the valve you are referring to:

http://www.trademotion.com/parts/20...mber=1737079901&vehicleid=46528&siteid=214143


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

FYI, there's a TSB that descibes the evaporative emissions systems and shows the diagnostics for the P0440 and other evap codes. It's bulletin #NTB09-020a and you can download a copy of it from the knowledge base at NissanHelp.com.

Part number for the vent control valve is Nissan 14935-54U04.
Refer part code 14920+B on the diagram linked below:

http://www.partsbase.org/media/images/infiniti/4c/4cccaf24ac597e75aff28c1d2fa0c03a.png


----------



## rowekmr (Nov 8, 2014)

Thanks so much for your help!


----------

